# Hillsite’s wait is on!



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

The first pic is of my silly naughty Bees's mama two years ago while my Bee was cookin. The next is of my Bee now.... the fatty white butt in there. Yep looks bout the same. Hahaha. The last is my Crickie girl. Both girls are due the first week of march. My crickie looks like she has two testicles hangin round. Lol! But her udder is gorgeous when she is in milk! And she milks out to this every day.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay finally 
I’ve been looking forward to your thread!
The girls look awesome, I can’t wait for Minnie Crickies and beautiful Bee’s!
Sending pink thoughts your way!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Yay finally
> I've been looking forward to your thread!
> The girls look awesome, I can't wait for Minnie Crickies and beautiful Bee's!
> Sending pink thoughts your way!


Bee is starting to get a wee tinny poochy udder goin on too. It is soooooo cute!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Baby Bee’s ...awww I cant wait!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Exciting times have started! I will be following your thread, seeing as I have no idea if we will have any babies at all this spring.


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

Bee is such a cute goat name!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Baby Bee's ...awww I cant wait!


They are gonna beeeee terrible! Lol!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

wheel-bear-o said:


> Bee is such a cute goat name!


Hubby had me put honey bee on her papers.... cause she has always flitted around like a lil honey bee. Hahahahaha! I had been callin her Bee before that.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

I thought i remember seein your girl got serviced?


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

I can't wait to see them!! March seems so far away


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

BethJ said:


> I can't wait to see them!! March seems so far away


It does!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

MARCH?mg: I have to wait till MARCH!:waiting::waiting::waiting:
I dont wait well....sorry. I wanna see Bees bumble..and mini.cricketts....:goatkiss:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> MARCH?mg: I have to wait till MARCH!:waiting::waiting::waiting:
> I dont wait well....sorry. I wanna see Bees bumble..and mini.cricketts....:goatkiss:


Just the first week.... hahahahha


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok ....I guess(embarrassed)


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> I thought i remember seein your girl got serviced?


She did, and then again 3 weeks later and then again 3 weeks later... and she was a little under the weather the 3rd time, so I'm even more doubtful that she took. We'll just have to be PATIENT!!! :waiting:


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Patients? What is that? Can you eat it?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MadHouse said:


> She did, and then again 3 weeks later and then again 3 weeks later... and she was a little under the weather the 3rd time, so I'm even more doubtful that she took. We'll just have to be PATIENT!!! :waiting:


Oh! Dang i am sorry! Jave you looked into her being cystic if you saw her hunch after he did the deed?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> Oh! Dang i am sorry! Jave you looked into her being cystic if you saw her hunch after he did the deed?


Thanks. I never saw anyone hunching in my two successful breedings before or with her. Her first time 2 years ago it took her a couple of rounds, so I have not totally given up hope. How do you check for cysts?


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

so happy to see your thread will be following it!!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MadHouse said:


> Thanks. I never saw anyone hunching in my two successful breedings before or with her. Her first time 2 years ago it took her a couple of rounds, so I have not totally given up hope. How do you check for cysts?


I think it is more a process of elimination that actual checking for them. But may e the vet can ultrasound them a d tell? I dunno. I have not had to deal with it so not done much research on it. Kinda of... if a doe has quick cycles, not settling, not overweight, proper feed and mineral regime... stuff like that.... then you try the process to clear it up and see if it works.

But if she is not hunching then he is not hitting the x marks the right spot i would wonder about too.

Eta.... ooooo... have you tried giving BoSe? Maybe she needs a boost of selenium? Selenium def can cause fertility issues in both bucks and does.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> I think it is more a process of elimination that actual checking for them. But may e the vet can ultrasound them a d tell? I dunno. I have not had to deal with it so not done much research on it. Kinda of... if a doe has quick cycles, not settling, not overweight, proper feed and mineral regime... stuff like that.... then you try the process to clear it up and see if it works.
> 
> But if she is not hunching then he is not hitting the x marks the right spot i would wonder about too.
> 
> Eta.... ooooo... have you tried giving BoSe? Maybe she needs a boost of selenium? Selenium def can cause fertility issues in both bucks and does.


Thanks for all that!
They both should be ok for Selenium, as they have been on Replamin for a few months every week.
I will have the vet out next month, have him take blood for a test, and have a conversation about possible cysts.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Didja ever see a Bee's butt bee so cute? Hahahahha! That wee udder though! (dance)


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I can't believe I am only seeing your thread now! I completely missed it! 

When are your girls' due dates?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> I can't believe I am only seeing your thread now! I completely missed it!
> 
> When are your girls' due dates?


The first week of march. .


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww. .bee's udder is soooo cute!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awwwwww! I can’t believe bees bred let alone got a wee bee udder...seems like she was just a baby a couple months ago...they grow up too darn fast! But awwww it’s so cute!

Where’s Crickies pics huh?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

She was on the other side of the feeder nommin alfalfa. Mr. T and Bandy were bein brats wantin more loves. It took five tries to get Bees leetle udder. Baby G was grumblin at not one goat checkin out his strolle for safety... cause alfalfa hay is way more important than safety today doncha knows. He just smiles, chats and giggles at the goaties checkin him out. Hahaaha!

Crickie's is not a lot different than before. But i am noticing a little change in hers. It does not quiiiite look like two testicles hangin around anymore lol!

And omg i ran across some baby Bee and Slick pics a few days ago.... were they REALLY that little? And did they really terrorize my house!?!?! Lol! It DOES seem like a long time ago but also not a long time ago them being little.

This is Slick... her full brother from today. He is handsome and so long! He has been in the barn a few days. The peasants missed his pedi appt and he was limping. ;/. He had a lil hoof scald in between a toe. So he been livin it up recouping. I think he will go back out to tris tomorrow though. He seems to be doing much better today. It didn't help that the pedi lady also knicked him and made his hoof more sore. Oye!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Slick is lookin quite slick! He’s really a handsome dude all grown up.
Shame on his manicurist nipping at his toes...he deserves another day in comfort with breakfast served on a silver platter with hot bran mash and oatmeal molasses scones...hahaha 
Ok, you can hug little G for me and get Crickies pics tomorrow


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am a fan of lil udders too!:inlove:
Your buck is very nice looking!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay! She’s so pretty 
Looking good!


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Does Slick have blue eyes too? He's such a pretty buck. I'm wondering who my little guy got his pretty blue eyes from since Gracie doesn't have blue eyes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

BethJ said:


> Does Slick have blue eyes too? He's such a pretty buck. I'm wondering who my little guy got his pretty blue eyes from since Gracie doesn't have blue eyes.


Yep slick has baby blues too. Donatello... your lil guy's sire had blue spyballs. .


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Didn't we breed Gracie to Slick? I was thinkin' you offered the choice of D or Slick and I chose Slick cause I liked the black and tan


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

BethJ said:


> Didn't we breed Gracie to Slick? I was thinkin' you offered the choice of D or Slick and I chose Slick cause I liked the black and tan


Uhhhh hmmmm. Yes it WAS slick. Lol!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

(rofl)














@GoofyGoat more better? (dance):heehee: Bee's.... it JIGGLES when she walks now!!! (rofl)

and. Men drive me INSANE! Just an observation with only being awake a lil while this mornin and dealing with not one but TWO of them already. I think i might not be helpin with sammy's cows and just go home! They are allll just pissin me off this mornin. And it is way to early and cold for this nonsense.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Much more better lol  Lookey at Bees little udder sooooo cute! Yay and Crickies is growin too!

Uh boy, they’re drivin you nuts huh.... I’m sorry. Tell them to get their keisters in gear and do something,... anything and give you a break 
(Not likely, but worth a shot lol)
Maybe send them out to play with D, slick and tris and clean their pen.... hahaha....that’ll learn them to give you a hard time...send them on a snipe hunt...anything might help.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Yes GoofyGoat, a snipe hunt would be perfect! :clever:

Sfgwife, will be dealing with those darn fool menfolk real soon myself. I just want them to do their grunt work, complete the task at hand, not give me any lip, and then leave happily with the home cooked grub they are charging for their help. Since it is my Son and a Grand, they are somewhat trained to my ways and that helps. (rofl)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:heehee:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Crickie says... does my butt look big maman lady? 
No dearest but where did THAT baby bump come from my crickie girl? Twas not there yesterday.

















And i told Bee that if her barrel keeps gettin lower it gonna be draggin the ground by the time we all done with this. Bee darling your lil legs are only sooooo long.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

March seems like such a long time away all of a sudden. :waiting: 
Just look at those growing baby bumps. So excited for you. :squish:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww such cute little bumps....:inlove::lolgoat::goatkiss::inlove:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> March seems like such a long time away all of a sudden. :waiting:
> Just look at those growing baby bumps. So excited for you. :squish:


It's really only 5 or 6 weeks away!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Exactly, 5 or 6 long weeks away. Longer than waiting from Thanksgiving until Christmas... Kidding and baby bumps are similar to Christmas packages under the tree. You look at them with curiosity, have little guesses over what may be inside those secretive wrappings. Finally the long awaited moment arrives, the anticipation builds, and then delightfully all is revealed.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

No shaking allowed! No.no no...lol lol (rofl)(rofl) noo peeking either....euuuuuwwwww:shrug:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MadHouse said:


> It's really only 5 or 6 weeks away!


Yassssss!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Exactly, 5 or 6 long weeks away. Longer than waiting from Thanksgiving until Christmas... Kidding and baby bumps are similar to Christmas packages under the tree. You look at them with curiosity, have little guesses over what may be inside those secretive wrappings. Finally the long awaited moment arrives, the anticipation builds, and then delightfully all is revealed.


Hahha soooo true!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Geez Crickie...swallow a basket ball yesterday! Sure enough looks like it!
Bee darlin’ mama can’t put a skateboard under your belly the terrain at Hillsites too bumpy! Let’s get you a corset so you don’t get a belly burn.

They’re looking great!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Geez Crickie...swallow a basket ball yesterday! Sure enough looks like it!
> Bee darlin' mama can't put a skateboard under your belly the terrain at Hillsites too bumpy! Let's get you a corset so you don't get a belly burn.
> 
> They're looking great!


Ikr on Crickie!!! I look at these girls every time i go up and THAT was def not there yesterday. Lol! I thought maybe it was just how she was standin.... nope basketballs in there.... looks like two by the size of it. Bee would probably love a skateboard.... but i would have to keep naughty jade off it. Hahahaaha! I just laughed though. Cause this mornin i was tellin paul about them. I told him crickie might have two hidin in there and the way bee looks maybe three. Then i go for dinner feeds and wham... oh sheeet crick you got ten in there now?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> Ikr on Crickie!!! I look at these girls every time i go up and THAT was def not there yesterday. Lol! I thought maybe it was just how she was standin.... nope basketballs in there.... looks like two by the size of it. Bee would probably love a skateboard.... but i would have to keep naughty jade off it. Hahahaaha! I just laughed though. Cause this mornin i was tellin paul about them. I told him crickie might have two hidin in there and the way bee looks maybe three. Then i go for dinner feeds and wham... oh sheeet crick you got ten in there now?


There won't be ten until she's beachball sized!
Jade probably would steal the skateboard ...the cute stinker she is lol


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> There won't be ten until she's beachball sized!
> Jade probably would steal the skateboard ...the cute stinker she is lol


That turd had my coat draggin it around two days ago..... i was just gonna spot clean the barn in their business spot. Brain said i needed work for my crazy brain activity. So i ended up cleanin the whole barn floor instead. I hung it on the door latch. At first she was just swingin it around and checkin the pockets. Then she had it off the hook and walkin around with it. That lasted a good thirty min.... so a skateboard aint got nothin on a jade. Hahahha!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Silly girl!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Nice pictures! I love the turkey lurkey peeking at the camera!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MadHouse said:


> Nice pictures! I love the turkey lurkey peeking at the camera!


The turkeys are the most dumb creatures. Lol! But goodness they are so funny and nosy and let me know when i am not doing something right as they see fit. I just love those goobers!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

By the way, my girl came into heat again, so not preggo. I took your advice and contacted the vet about possible cysts. We made a plan for next breeding season, he has a shot called Folligon, that should solve the issue, if that’s what it is. She was sick earlier this winter too, so I am ok with her not kidding and will focus on her health now.
Thanks again for your input.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

MadHouse said:


> By the way, my girl came into heat again, so not preggo. I took your advice and contacted the vet about possible cysts. We made a plan for next breeding season, he has a shot called Folligon, that should solve the issue, if that's what it is. She was sick earlier this winter too, so I am ok with her not kidding and will focus on her health now.
> Thanks again for your input.


Oh rats, I was hoping she took


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

MadHouse said:


> By the way, my girl came into heat again, so not preggo. I took your advice and contacted the vet about possible cysts. We made a plan for next breeding season, he has a shot called Folligon, that should solve the issue, if that's what it is. She was sick earlier this winter too, so I am ok with her not kidding and will focus on her health now.
> Thanks again for your input.


Oh darn it! That's too bad. I'll just have to send you some of my kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MadHouse said:


> By the way, my girl came into heat again, so not preggo. I took your advice and contacted the vet about possible cysts. We made a plan for next breeding season, he has a shot called Folligon, that should solve the issue, if that's what it is. She was sick earlier this winter too, so I am ok with her not kidding and will focus on her health now.
> Thanks again for your input.


Awwww dang!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> Oh darn it! That's too bad. I'll just have to send you some of my kids.


Ok! It's a deal!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

the girls today. And i had a lil escape convict followin me around for chores. And never mind Bee's badly shaved udder. Lol! She has no problem me messin all over her and touchin that udder but clippers..... nope nope nope.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

The girls are looking great! When’s your first due again? Early March right?
I can’t believe how big Chicken Littles gotten my goodness he’s growin!
My Gideon would not stay in the run for anything, he’d find a way to squeeze through the gate every time we opened it. Finally gave up and he followed us in for lunch and watched murder she wrote as we ate. Then he followed us while we were deep bedding and getting ready for the freezing rain tonight. He’s the one I want to turn into a pack/service goat so it’s alright but still....ugh. It was a busy day and I really didn’t need a four footed helper.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Omg Crickie is huge! Gotta be at least three, right?!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> And i had a lil escape convict followin me around for chores.


That is such a good picture of the convict! (clap) Doe rear end pictures weren't bad either. :waiting:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

BethJ said:


> Omg Crickie is huge! Gotta be at least three, right?!


Nay, she's got a whole gaggle in there..Crickies going to double the herd all by herself lol


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> The girls are looking great! When's your first due again? Early March right?
> I can't believe how big Chicken Littles gotten my goodness he's growin!
> My Gideon would not stay in the run for anything, he'd find a way to squeeze through the gate every time we opened it. Finally gave up and he followed us in for lunch and watched murder she wrote as we ate. Then he followed us while we were deep bedding and getting ready for the freezing rain tonight. He's the one I want to turn into a pack/service goat so it's alright but still....ugh. It was a busy day and I really didn't need a four footed helper.


Bee is the 4th and Crickie the 7th. Hahhahaha naughty gideon! Every time G comes now i tell his parentals to stop feedin him rocks! Hahahaha. He has two teefs and is workin on two more. He sits up and goes backward on all fours. Says mama. Loves his pappy and his Dunk (thom). Those two taught him bam bam bam..... so he bam bams EVERYTHING lol! He loves him some flashy toys.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

BethJ said:


> Omg Crickie is huge! Gotta be at least three, right?!


Maybe so. But she is carryin all out to the side. So i think two.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Nay, she's got a whole gaggle in there..Crickies going to double the herd all by herself lol


Shoot! I only have four up the hill... soon to be three. A d the two bucks.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Who’s coming off the hill? Did you sell one?

Gotta love the bam bam! Give him a pot and a wooden spoon...he might just be a professional drummer lol


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Who's coming off the hill? Did you sell one?


Bibbin is goin in the freezer when the guys do the pigs. ;/. He is just a turd at mealtime. I asked paul could we do it months ago and it just didn't make the important to do list. Bib got better amd stopped butting bee for a while. So i didnt say anything else. But last week he started again. I told Paul he HAS to go in the freezer unless he wants Bee to lose kids and he wanted a VERY unhappy wife. Told him if he would just do the deed and hang him for me i would do the rest.... albeit cryin but i would do it. So he is doin it this weekend i think is when we doin pigs. It may be next week end not positive. Plus... it gives me the option of keeping two doelings instead of just one if i get two that i want to keep.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw, I’m sorry he’s being so naughty. But you have to protect Bee that’s more important. I hope Paul and J do ALL the dirty work for you.
Keeping two does would be great though, I know you’ve been wantin another doe so that’d work out great.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Aw, I'm sorry he's being so naughty. But you have to protect Bee that's more important. I hope Paul and J do ALL the dirty work for you.
> Keeping two does would be great though, I know you've been wantin another doe so that'd work out great.


I will be all dirty from pig messies. So eh. It will just be HARD for me to do Bib. He was the first kid born here. ;(. But yes i am completely over his tude with the food dishes. And my barn is only so big plus i do not want a huge herd. So another two does would be nice. I do have another big room in the older barn up there that i can use if i wanted more. But one of the pyrs prefers that room when the weather is rainy. I have actually been toolin around my brain cell with dividing that barn differently. I kinda want my milk room a bit bigger... for a G space when he is here. Cause he is gonna be movin and groovin on his own accord soon. Lol.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

I am only a text away, and we can both cry while processing Bibbin. Seriously, I will come and help you with that difficult task.

P.S. I should smell more human by then, hopefully the skunk smell will be gone in a couple of days.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

The girls today.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Lookin’ good! Such cute little udders


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So close! Love the wee udders! I need to shave udders here but by the time I will have a chance (after the freeze) they are due so...not happening. Guess I will after kidding. 

They both look so big!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

2 more weeks right? Soo exciting!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

BethJ said:


> 2 more weeks right? Soo exciting!


Yea but you know what...... paul used a kidding calculator.... FOR FULL SIZED GOATIES. mg::nod:. So. I may be having kids a few days earlier than i was expecting!!!??!?! What made me think of it. I always check the barn camera before i go to bed. Crickie has been pretty miserable at nights and a few nights ago Bee was stretching and hangin out on the stairs in their barn. So i went back and looked at their bred dates... yup he has 150 days marked on our shared calendar. :waiting::imokdoh)(headsmash). Oye! My darling husbeast.... i DO love you but uhhhh these two can go at 145 days and it is ok. Are you ready for the beating now? Lol! Cause now i am all like dang i REALLY gotta put my kidding stuff together and not procrastinate.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Lookin' good! Such cute little udders


I can see both of their udders change by the day now it seems. Eep! Tonight i felt ligs.... Crick is a do not mess ANYWHERE remotely close to my butt goat now. So that was errr fun. :shrug: And Bee is all oooo do it again maman and do the other side and do just my whole butt a lot maman. (rofl). Bee has a squishy one. Crick's were both a lil bit mushy but still pencils at the same time. mg:. Bee is the first due. Then Crickie three days later.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> Yea but you know what...... paul used a kidding calculator.... FOR FULL SIZED GOATIES. mg::nod:. So. I may be having kids a few days earlier than i was expecting!!!??!?! What made me think of it. I always check the barn camera before i go to bed. Crickie has been pretty miserable at nights and a few nights ago Bee was stretching and hangin out on the stairs in their barn. So i went back and looked at their bred dates... yup he has 150 days marked on our shared calendar. :waiting::imokdoh)(headsmash). Oye! My darling husbeast.... i DO love you but uhhhh these two can go at 145 days and it is ok. Are you ready for the beating now? Lol! Cause now i am all like dang i REALLY gotta put my kidding stuff together and not procrastinate.


Thanks for pointing this out! Mine being kinders I wonder if they will go earlier than 150 too. I'll take em as fast as I can get em.:heehee:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> Thanks for pointing this out! Mine being kinders I wonder if they will go earlier than 150 too. I'll take em as fast as I can get em.:heehee:


I would think kinders could go either too.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> Yea but you know what...... paul used a kidding calculator.... FOR FULL SIZED GOATIES. mg::nod:. So. I may be having kids a few days earlier than i was expecting!!!??!?! What made me think of it. I always check the barn camera before i go to bed. Crickie has been pretty miserable at nights and a few nights ago Bee was stretching and hangin out on the stairs in their barn. So i went back and looked at their bred dates... yup he has 150 days marked on our shared calendar. :waiting::imokdoh)(headsmash). Oye! My darling husbeast.... i DO love you but uhhhh these two can go at 145 days and it is ok. Are you ready for the beating now? Lol! Cause now i am all like dang i REALLY gotta put my kidding stuff together and not procrastinate.


Oh no! Bad Paul! lol but yay for babies sooner than expected!! (dance):storkgirl:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

I saw kids just a rollin round in the girls last night at dinnertime.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> I saw kids just a rollin round in the girls last night at dinnertime.


That's exciting!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

I got a new barn cam and it is fuzzy. Yuck! I thought i would like it more so i could move it around and see the whole room. But nope. The pic stinks! Anyhoo... Bee's kids have dropped quite a bit in the last few days and her ligs are def squishy. Crickie's.. not so much but she was four days behind Bee and her ligs are a tinny bit squishy. Udders are looking great though.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I tried one of those fish eyed cameras that move but nope nope nope they’re fuzzy. It might get a bit better with strong daylight but not much. That’s why I got the Smonet ones.
Yay for squishy ligs...getting closer! This is going to be fun to watch, I can’t wait for their kids!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> I tried one of those fish eyed cameras that move but nope nope nope they're fuzzy. It might get a bit better with strong daylight but not much. That's why I got the Smonet ones.
> Yay for squishy ligs...getting closer! This is going to be fun to watch, I can't wait for their kids!


Yea the picture is just bunk. And i already have a hard time with internet in the tin sided barns. That is bunk too. My other ones.. same brand.. have a much clearer picture and connection is better. This barn i do not have much trouble picking up in. But the other one is hit or miss and if it is raining or very cloudy forget it. :/. Paul was supposed to get another extender for the shop but hasnt yet. In the house it works great though (the new one). I have used it several times when G was sleeping and i did not want to wake him For chores.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Fuzzy or not, it will help to see her pushing and know it is time. Can’t mistake that.
Even with a little fuzzy picture.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How are the girls?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Bee last night. They are both still preggers. Lol! Doing fine. Bee is making noises at night and up and down. Eatin everything in sight. But not ready yet. Crickie is ready for bed after she has dinner poor girl. She is as big as Bee.









GoofyGoat said:


> How are the girls?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> Bee last night. They are both still preggers. Lol! Doing fine. Bee is making noises at night and up and down. Eatin everything in sight. But not ready yet. Crickie is ready for bed after she has dinner poor girl. She is as big as Bee.
> View attachment 199545


Oh my, Bee is almost as wide as she is tall! Still beautiful though!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Oh my, Bee is almost as wide as she is tall! Still beautiful though!


i know right! Lol. She hs went from the do my butt more maman to do not touch me. Lol! I got her this mornin though... she snuck in the milk room and i got a good feel. Udder still has lots of wiggle and her ligs are slowly going but i can still feel them way down in there.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Fuzzy or not, it will help to see her pushing and know it is time. Can't mistake that.
> Even with a little fuzzy picture.


True! Bee likes to go under the loft. So i am gonna have to watch her close and make sure i get her in the kidding stall i have ready. Cause i cannot see her under it. :/.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

both girls are having some squeezies this afternoon. Oh my. Bee is good and uncomfortable with hers. She is stretching out, hunching up and kicking at her sides. Crickie just is starry eyed some and stretching a lil bit. Her kids have dropped it is just hard to see on against her dark hair. Neither has any goo.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So exciting! :clapping: This might be a silly question, but how close do you think they are?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> So exciting! :clapping: This might be a silly question, but how close do you think they are?


Hmmmm. I give Bee a day two at most. Crickie probably four. But watch... Crickie will just go into a corner and poof kids lol! She is so quiet and stoic. Bee will be the drama llama that she always is i am sure.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How’s the drama llama this morning? And Crickie too!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Have you got a good nights rest?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> So exciting! :clapping: This might be a silly question, but how close do you think they are?


Ok i changed my mind!. Just like Bee did. Hahahhaha! She was just foolin. Yesterday she was crazy uncomfortable.... today... nothin! So. She will kid sometime this year at least THAT i do know. Hahahaha!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> How's the drama llama this morning? And Crickie too!


The jerks are fine and out grazing. Lol! This mornin i asked Bee why was today not the day... little turd leaned over and snorgled my cheek and coughed up cud.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

:funnytech: I should hope so! (doh)


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Tanya said:


> Have you got a good nights rest?


Heck no! I got these girls and the grandbaby here.. who took a late nap yesterday and was up bright eyed and bushy tailed at eleven last night. Lol!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They’re all STINKERS!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Sfgwife said:


> Heck no! I got these girls and the grandbaby here.. who took a late nap yesterday and was up bright eyed and bushy tailed at eleven last night. Lol!


Aaahhh yes... i know those nights....


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Now i have a miserable drama llama and a biter. Wth crickie? Bee is the llama. Last night i went up and sat for a while cause Bee was really uncomfortable and making tons of weird noises. Crickie got up from her spot and had to have a fluffy of stuff in the straw... bit bibbin and bee.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are Nubian. What do you expect?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> They are Nubian. What do you expect?


I have never had a biter lol! Crickie is the most laid back easy goin goat.... until now. Mad pregnancy hormones at their best. (doh)(rofl). She has hate on for anyone that is not Jade right now.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

My two beached seals today. Bee is still hangin on to the crackens. She has squeezies still but no mucus. Miserable as all get out when tryin lay down. I pile up straw and they paw it down so i give up. If i left a tied bale in there someone... aka jade... would nibble the strings off i am sure. Crickie is just herself.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh boy. I know now first hand what this looks like. It's so hard to watch them be so uncomfortable.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Oh my goodness, they both are sooo heavy with kids. There will probably be little goatlets within the next 3 days. Twins for Bee 1 girl 1 boy and twins for Crickie 2 big girls.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Any changes today?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Twin doelings for my Bee! She did great and is being an amazing maman. Crickie is in a stall beside Bee now. Her udder filled a lot today and her ligs are pretty gone. I had to dig for them tonight to find them.

Pappy says G’s race car is multipurpose. Lol!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Congratulations! They are so cute! Grandson too.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

i do believe this is happening tonight sometime too. She has a loooong amber string.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

All of those "kids" are cuter than cute. Am so excited for you, 2 doelets, yippie. You say Crickie is following right behind Bee, goo showing. Happy kidding again.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Hope crickie did well and that you got some rest last night! Babies are so cute!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations on the twins!! I hope Crickie’s kidding went just as well!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Great job Bee! They’re adorable! The little G mans stylin too.
Hope alls well with Crickie..


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

crickie is still holdin onto the crackens this mornin. It was just dirty goo last night. This mornin it is changin to a pink tinge. So we are gettin closer. She won't settle down with is up there. So we are watchin from the house.

Bee and the girls are doing great!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

C’mon Crickie, release the crackens! 
Awwwww! Bee’s girls are soooo adorable with their beautiful markings. 
Yay Bee, great job!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Aww, I thought for sure Crickie would have set her kids loose by now. :waiting:

Those little girls are beautiful. :inlove:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> Aww, I thought for sure Crickie would have set her kids loose by now. :waiting:
> 
> Those little girls are beautiful. :inlove:


Me too! And it is startin to make me worry.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> Me too! And it is startin to make me worry.


Can you give her some calcium gummies? Walk her around I know that made my labor kick in


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Can you give her some calcium gummies? Walk her around I know that made my labor kick in


She has been getting gummies for three weeks now plus i have been feeding more alfalfa hay too. ;/. Her pellet has always just been ap until the last three weeks when i started adding in grain. We also gave her some power punch a bit ago.

I have a call in to the vet. I do have a shot of lute here. I went fishing a bit ago as well. To see if maybe a kid was blocking things up. Nope. I can only get two not quite three fingers in the "ring". She was giving some small pushes earlier, grinding teeth, up and down and a little pawing. contractions jave also slowed down. Most of that has stopped. Hence the vet call. Ugh! This waiting for everything is trying my one nerve that i have left right now!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Shoot, keep me posted please!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Shoot, keep me posted please!


Yes maam!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Bee’s girls weighed 6.4 and 5.2lbs this morning.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Bee already has her waist line back. Not fair. Crickie just need to quit causing you to fret over her. Everything will be okay, which ever way it goes. :hug:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Do you have dex?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Do you have dex?


i do


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Keeping my fingers crossed for healthy kids and mom.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Crickie and i finally had triplet doelings.... after her long day she was worn out. Plus tangled and breech kids did not help. So i did. One was doa. And lordy she was gorgeous! The other two are doing well as is Crickie. Long long day and night. Difficult birth. But all is well on the Hillsite tonight!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Poor Crickie! I’m so sorry about the doeling but you did a great job getting the tangle untwisted. I hope you and Crickie get some well earned rest tonight. ((HUG))


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That's too bad about the stillborn. :hug: It's good to know that all is well.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations to you and Crickie! You did so well! I am glad two are well and the mom is too! They are gorgeous!! Nice pictures!!
Now you get to have some rest, I hope!


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

4 does total! Sorry about the DOA kid.. so sad. I'm so relieved Crickie is doing well. I know that was stressful! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

They are beautiful! That one looks big, but maybe I'm just comparing her to my babies. I hope they are all still doing well this morning and you got a good nights sleep.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> They are beautiful! That one looks big, but maybe I'm just comparing her to my babies. I hope they are all still doing well this morning and you got a good nights sleep.


The dark one is bigger than the light one. We will weigh them today and see the difference. One of Bee's is a pound heavier than the other.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How’s your gaggle of girls this morning? Did you get some rest?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations on the new addittions. I am sorry that you l9st one.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How are all the girls today?
Haven’t heard from you in a few days...hope all is well!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> How are all the girls today?
> Haven't heard from you in a few days...hope all is well!


Everyone is well and bouncy. Cricket's girls are a bit more laid back than Bee's. It is hard to get a picture cause they do not stay still. Lol!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay! I’m glad all is well


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh. Im so sorry for your loss. The pictures are amazing. Mama looks sooo sweet. Love all the crackens! Just gorgeous! Hope you are rested and feeling better!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

The girls were a day old here. Finding their jumpin beans. Cricket's girls finally found their beans lst night. I will try get them today.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They’re adorable! How fun!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

So adorable!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww!:inlove: Little cuties!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Everyone is out in public today. Bee was driving herself crazy ready to be out. Cricket is finally not tryin kill anyone that gets within ten ft of hers. I milked bee this afternoon... she doesnt lile the kids nursing one side. Got almost a qt of milk from my kicker. She is not sure of this squeeze the teats thing lol. I have had milk cricket every day. Pretty sure i am keepin the one in the hay feeder. I think i like moonshine for her name. But it is not set in stone yet.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

They are adorable!


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Soo cute! Moonshine is a mini Crickie!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Love it! I like Moonshine too, it fits her


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

They are all beautiful! :inlove:

What makes you like Moonshine more than the others?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I get lost watching little ones do there jumps and stunts! They are soooo cute. And how can you choose who to keep when they are all so cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree to that.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> They are all beautiful! :inlove:
> 
> What makes you like Moonshine more than the others?


They are all beautiful little things. I am really debated on Bee's more colored one too a little bit. I want less ear control than bee's girls have though. Plus bee is a ff. So i want to see how she milks. But i love moon's topline, milk potential and i just love the plain ones. She is long and her euscation space is big and high. Cricket is gifting me almost half a gallon a day and nursing her girls. And cricket has the most soft udder, easy to milk teats and placement is lovely.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sounds like moonshine it is, great potential and conformation. Sounds like a winner in my book


----------

